# Divorce on a Spousal Permit



## oceanlover1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi there

I am from the UK, have been living in South Africa for 5 1/2 years, originally on a research visa and then moved to a spousal permit when I met my husband. We have a three year old. 

He now wants a divorce and I am struggling to find out what my options are. I will be applying for permanent residency via my little one, but I know that's really tough at the moment and it'll take up to two years for a decision. I am really keen to find out what my temporary visa options are in the meantime, if anyone can help. I really have to be able to work as he won't fully support me financially. I don't have critical work skills that are currently on the list. 

I am obviously very anxious at the moment, especially with worrying about my little one as he will not allow me to take her to the UK. I don't have finances for a lawyer so he wants us to use the same lawyer, which he will pay for.

Any advice would be hugely appreciated. I realise I am not in the best situation and only hope there is a solution.

Many thanks


----------



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

Hi, 

I hope your situation worked out for you.
Can I ask how you ended up solving your circumstances? 

Kind regards


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Spammer!


----------

